# 3 Counties + overnight C&W Coventry 26/27 April



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

(updated 7th March)

TTOC committee meeting now planned for pm on 26th April at C&W. So good opportunity for an afternoon meet ending at C&W (starting somewhere on 3 counties route Stu?), big evening out, fellowship of the ring, stay over at C&W, then a theraputic morning filling membership packs for the TTOC to let alcohol levels drop.. Â  ;D

Stu has offered to coordinate the cruise to coventry ;D

Louise



> As BeasTTy has kindly offered us the chance to use the excellent and modestly priced facilities at Cable and Wireless again was wondering if there is interest in getting together for a meet based Coventry?
> 
> We could have a replay of the TT photo shoot (hopefully without fog this time) and an afternoon hoon cruise and/or TTOC committee meet followed by an evening out (and try to drink all the gin AGAIN.....)
> 
> ...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

You're looking a bit lonely there Louise!

I'd be up for a Cov meet, question is whether anyone else is? Come on guys and gals! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Neil - was thinking we could hold a TTOC committee meeting on the Sat so at least I won't be trying to drink the bar dry on my own... :

Would have thought some of the "Fellowship of the Ring" would have been on for a rematch...? 

L


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

March/April is quote busy for me but if it fits in then I (we!) will be there!

P.S. As long as there are no more "restaurant photo opportunities"  :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lets just say that you only get one of those opportunities once per lifetime! 



> March/April is quote busy for me but if it fits in then I (we!) will be there!
> 
> P.S. As long as there are no more "restaurant photo opportunities" Â  :


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

That a big 10 4. Although exact dates will have to depend on how busy the facility is.

School Easter hols are a good time me thinks, that around that time. I will get more details on dates...

Watch this space


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

registering provisional interest....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

April 11th thru April 19th I won't be able to attend..... any other dates than this should be fine for me, as long as we ensure it coincides with a committee meeting...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

we must be able to pick a date that fits BeasTTy and NuTTs... let me know options in April and I'll update thread title so we can gauge real interest...

L


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I had the (mis)fortune to study for 18 months in Coventry in the mid 80's. I hope it has improved somewhat since then!

If the meet is likely to be anytime around the weekend of the 21/22nd of March, let me know as we are down there for an engagement party, so might be able to show my face.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm interested - depending on dates. Best bit is since getting the TT my wfe likes driving again so I can drive there, have a few beers and she drives back.

Rob ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

First post updated 7th March. 

BTTT


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Yup we are good for this - only for saturday 26th though as the next day there's summink in the diary already!


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Just remembered about this, its getting a bit close now so I'll start taking bookings for overnight stays.

IM me with your details and requirements.

Remember double rooms are very limited.

Rates - 35 pounds per room, 3.50 for lunch if not staying over.

Cheers
BeasTTy


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

All depends on whether my car is back on the road if i attend or not


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

BeasTTy - you have IM - thx.

L


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Whats the latest plan for this meet? Just interested cos I could probably go in the evening of the Saturday, but not the afternoon.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Harrisons Birthday that day I'm affraid got about a dozen two year old's coming to play that day 

Have a great day and keep me posted on any major developments 

Jason


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry people. Yet again work commitments have got in the way. I'm off to Philli & Montreal (bol*ox) on the 26th/27th.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Meet at the C&W building lunchtime ish and hit a few nice roads for a few hours, then back to get changed and go out to a few local watering holes and some food (no getting chucked out of Indian restaurants for indecent behaviour:).

The Sunday morning we will be starting to put together the membership packs ready to add the first copy of the mag... the home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

on a stag do in sunny birmingham for the entire weekend... 

but what point on the 26/27th will there meeting be held.... ???

as I may be able to fit it in, unsure yet, as the planned stag weekend's activites haven't been announced, which will decide my availablility ... :-/


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

BTTT

Anymore for Anymore? :

At the moment it looks to be a small eveingin affair with just the three of us.

BeasTTy


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Unlikely to attend as we'll be just back from the Euro trip.

I'll check the thread then and see if it's still on :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

It'll still be on ScoTTy as we have a committee meeting that afternoon.

A while ago Stu volunteered to lead the drive on the Saturday afternoon (as yet unclassified in driving style ) Or you could justy come for the evening and to tell us all about your trip!! :

L


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> on a stag do in sunny birmingham for the entire weekend...
> 
> but what point on the 26/27th will there meeting be held.... Â ???
> 
> as I may be able to fit it in, unsure yet, as the planned stag weekend's activites haven't been announced, which will decide my availablility ... Â :-/


Saturday afternoon Sundeep. time tbc - prob most of the afternoon : :


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

You best best count me in too, now that I offered to help with the TTOC, I can probably make the stop-over too, so count me in "

( As long as there is a hose pipe available, as ROO always gets washed on Sunday Mornings ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

will try and make some/all of it providing you can arrange some more shopping, cos that was fun


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

So far I have rooms for

Me
Nutts
T7
Donna_Kebab - can you IM your full name for the reservation please
Jampott - can you IM your full name for the reservation please

Anymore for anymore.

BeasTty


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I need to book rooms early next week, so any last orders.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ok, i'm working (in Cardiff) until 1pm on the 26th, but no problems for later in the afternoon / evening and through until the Sunday (dog sitter permitting)

Will finalise ASAP - what time is everything kicking off, and where are you all likely to be summat like 5/5:30pm?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

5 - prob still in the meeting room...
6 - hopefully in the bar ;D

just give us a call as you arrive anyway ;D

L


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Guys, can't make this anymore - I've been away for the last 2 weeks - 27th April is also my birfday and Amanda has planned a surprise something for me.

I can email directions of the route we took if you want though, just let me know.

Stu


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

OK
Rooms booked for 
Nutts, T7 and Miss Kebab.

I have also booked two provisional rooms for Jampot and a n other.

If more folks want to stay on the day I don't think it will be too much of a problem.

Unfortunatly I won't be able to make it (spur of the moment family dinner for brother in law over from Oz)

Have fun cheers

Bob


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks BeasTTy sounds good!

JampoTT, Dave (TT Shop), Shash, Jonah are still all possible overnighters I think...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys,

I don't think I'm gonna be able to make this now... 

Was working til 13:00, at which point the office should close... but we're being lined up to do some weekend testing, so it looks like I might well be required to work most of the weekend... *sigh*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If the numbr of overnighters reduces any more then the point in staying has disappeared and I may not stay over either. :-/
I'll decide on Saturday.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

All
Link for directions to the College

http://webmail.ntlworld.com/agent/mobmain?mobmain=1

Cheers


----------

